

Livestream: A Conversation With Elon Musk at 1PM EST - cryptoz
http://www.texastribune.org/2015/01/13/livestream-interview-with-elon-musk/

======
miander
Sadly the video stream has dropped out for me. Is anyone else encountering
this?

~~~
wozniacki
Yes.

As of 1:52 ET, laggy video and NO audio.

Someone at Livestream reading this, please get on it. Thanks

Edit:

2:01 PM ET

Try now. WORKS !!

~~~
SyncTheory13
Still not working for me. I guess I'll try this afternoon... HN, Reddit, etc.
traffic I guess...

------
cryptoz
"Word is @elonmusk's conversation with @evanasmith is running a little late.
Stay tuned! [http://trib.it/1u3hWGR"](http://trib.it/1u3hWGR")

[https://twitter.com/TexasTribune/status/555789541814988800](https://twitter.com/TexasTribune/status/555789541814988800)

Edit: It's live, as of 1:35ish!

------
himanshuy
1:15 ET and not started. "Please wait for the lifestream to begin"

------
ema
Via reddit:
[https://twitter.com/TexasTribune/status/555789541814988800](https://twitter.com/TexasTribune/status/555789541814988800)
"Word is @elonmusk's conversation with @evanasmith is running a little late.
Stay tuned! [http://trib.it/1u3hWGR"](http://trib.it/1u3hWGR")

------
adamgamble
1:06 EST here and it hasn't started. "Please wait for the livestream to begin"

~~~
russelluresti
Getting the same thing.

------
palakchokshi
I guess this is a no show!! Too bad, I was looking forward to hearing him
speak. EDIT: I can see them but can't hear them. Anyone else in the same boat?
Anyone know how we can hear him too?

------
glxc
and we're off!

..this MC is intense

